# New girl-havning trouble with homemade lightbox



## anniefogg (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi there! I am trying to take photo's of my fiber art for my website, and sometimes I just don't get the right exposure. Not sure why I get the 'orange' background-it just doesn't show the colors right.
Like this






 ETA final pic after all your help  next to first pic





 (WOW)

I am using a digital Nikon coolpix, with a lightbox that I made and apparently the wrong lighting?
Thanks for any help:O)
Annie


----------



## Derrel (Apr 7, 2011)

White balance issues are usually the culprit in studio work when the colors are coming out wrong. A custom white balance, keyed to the color of the light being used, will usually help tremendously. Even a pre-set, like Fluourescent or Incandescent when using those respective types of bulbs, will often be acceptable.


----------



## anniefogg (Apr 7, 2011)

Derrel said:


> White balance issues are usually the culprit in studio work when the colors are coming out wrong. A custom white balance, keyed to the color of the light being used, will usually help tremendously. Even a pre-set, like Fluourescent or Incandescent when using those respective types of bulbs, will often be acceptable.



Okay-went out and bought 2 'bright effects' daylight 100 watt bulbs, and 2 of the same 40watt bulbs and took these with the white balance on daylight setting









Then after reading your post, took these with the same lights and the white balance on custom white balance









This one was taken with 4 lights all with 100 watt daylight bulbs-2 were bright effects, two were full spectrum and one addtn'l 100 watt full spectrum bouncing off the top of the light box





Then this was taken outside with the white balance set on auto, and the colors are pretty true to what I see





The ones with the custom white balance are better, but still have a touch of 'gray' tone to them-should I go and get two more of the 100 watt lights?

Thanks btw:O)


----------



## Rocan (Apr 7, 2011)

you really need more light for that shot. A strobe should be used to reflect the white off the background; as it is, the colors of the product are reflecting against the background, giving you wonky colors.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 7, 2011)

The only one that looks like it has the right white balance to me is the outside one.

When you do the custom white balance, what are you using for the target?  (And is it in the same light as the subject?)

Custom white balance should be perfect, but yours look pretty far off.


----------



## anniefogg (Apr 8, 2011)

Where could I get a strobe? I agree totally-the first one looks green and the second one looks gray/purple (like the fiber). I will go google strobe light for photography


----------



## anniefogg (Apr 8, 2011)

I used the subject with the same light-just chose the custom white balance button and I click the button and it 'sets' the WB. I just turned on the lights for the light box, put the subject in and pointed the camera at it to set the WB. Is there a better way?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 8, 2011)

The thing with color (and White Balance) is that if your exposure is off...your colors will likely be off as well.   So your first concern should be getting the right exposure, then when you get your WB right, you should easily be getting the right colors & tones.

You don't need a strobe, your subject isn't moving, and if you use a tripod, you can use any shutter speed you need to.  They important part is that you keep your lights consistent.  In other words, use all the same type of bulbs, don't mix different types or colors of bulbs.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 8, 2011)

Try setting the custom WB with nothing in the box - just a plain white background.


----------



## anniefogg (Apr 8, 2011)

K. will have to go back to the manual to make sure the exposure is okay (or how to change as needed) I THINK I know, but will double check. Thank you!


----------



## anniefogg (Apr 8, 2011)

Wil do


----------



## bazooka (Apr 8, 2011)

When you use custom white balance, you need to fill the frame with a white object (your softbox should work fine) and "set" the balance yourself which basically will cause the camera to take a picture and tell all following pictures the appropriate color bias adjustments for that custom setting.  Note, if you change your light source in any way, you'll need to redo your custom white balance after each change.


----------



## anniefogg (Apr 9, 2011)

anniefogg said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > White balance issues are usually the culprit in studio work when the colors are coming out wrong. A custom white balance, keyed to the color of the light being used, will usually help tremendously. Even a pre-set, like Fluourescent or Incandescent when using those respective types of bulbs, will often be acceptable.
> ...



Here are the new pics, all the same bulbs, using 2 to 'bounce' light off the top of the box and the white balance set using the inside of the box only (not with subject in it)









What do you think? I think the subject looks like crap, but the background seems normal color not wonky-maybe just need better pics-any good photographers around rofl!!!(You know I mean I am NOT a good photographer:O) I just want to play with fiber ! 

No, seriously thank you all for the help. I will go take the 'final' pics with the new background etc. and see what you all think.


----------



## anniefogg (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay, final pic of the fiber that I put on my site





I still need to work on the exposure time etc. and how that all works, but it looks like the color IRL so I am happy with that (at least I think) What do you guys think?
Thanks


----------



## diipii (May 30, 2011)

I completely take your point about correct colour but isn't the fluffy nebulous quality of the fibre structures the main point ?
Perhaps the photos could be more about what the art is about. 
Try experimenting with light coming through the fibres, back-lighting showing the halo of fibres surrounding the main mass or the whole structure seen against a background with no horizon so that the subject appears to defy gravity.


----------

